

Guesty (YC W14) raises $1.5M to expand its Airbnb management service - amiadsoto
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/16/guesty-a-property-management-service-for-airbnb-hosts-and-soon-more-raises-1-5-million/

======
amiadsoto
Hi HN Ceo and founder Amiad is here to answer questions

